# Need Advice



## Regina1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been married for 2 years and living with my husband mum, before marriage he promissed me to move and live together alone but he didn't respect his words .First his mother starts to interfere too much .I told him many times that I feel uncomfortable and unhappy want to move and have our privacy and independancy but he don't care all he thinks about drink beer, conputer and Tv, and his attitude also changed towards me.He is not doing any effort to solve our relationship and thinks I am wrong. I feel very misreable and don't know what to do.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

A married couple doesn't live with a mother. They need to be on their own. Unless there is some weird circumstance.

Are you financially able to live on your own?


----------



## Regina1 (Jul 23, 2009)

My husband has a good job I work also but we live is his mother's 4 bedroom rent house in London. First he promised me that we were going to rent 1 bedroom house but he changed his mind cause he didn't want to live in a small house ,but I told him Its not a problem for me, important is to have our privacy and be happy together he never listens to me he is confused and making me more confuse. His mother's house everybody has a key like his brother, sister, sister's kids all they can open the door and enter freely when they want cause their mother's house and not mine, what privacy left. I am very nervous don't know what to do


----------



## Zebra Doll (Jul 27, 2009)

It is never a good idea to have the parents around. There will always be drama issues there. Best thing to do is sit your man down and tell him straight up that things have to change. You both are adults and don't need anyone butting in like parents have the tendency of doing. I hope things work out for you both!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GPR said:


> A married couple doesn't live with a mother. They need to be on their own. Unless there is some weird circumstance.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

move out or get divorced....never live with the parents unless you need to for health reasons.


----------



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

u know what if you stay with him living with ur parents things will be worse , i am in my country was waiting for my visa application to be in a procedures to join my husband and my husband use d to cry everytime if i am angry or if i tell him something he couldnt make me angry and immediately he do the things i ask him to do because we met online everyday , and because of his mother cause he live with her , and she hear about our subjects , things started to get different and she starts to influent on him now he dosnt care if i am angry about a such thing or being sad about anything because she come online and talk to me online , and she started to give her opinion about me , in the end now we are going to get divorced and we still didnt live together or enjoying anything yet !! so he cancelled my visa and he doesnt care me anymore because of his mother opinon ! if you just started to get any miss undertood with the mother of ur husband , things gonna be more bigger in the future and he will start to ignore ur own opion and really dont start to care u if u are staisfied or not , and it could drive ur relation to finish forever like what happend to me 
my husband use to cry when he know i am angry or wanted to leave him 
because his mother use to tell him things about me he changed totally !!!

so we are going to divorce 

sit and think what to do , start work or try to conivnce him that u maybye want to have a child and u need a privay space 
please and let me know what u have done good luck


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is NOT acceptable.. your husband is a spoiled immature, selfish man.. 

Divorce him.. right away... don't wait to have children (not sure if you already have)... 

He made a promise.. now he's finding all kinds of excuses not to honour it.. 

Move on.. don't waste any more time on this jerk..


----------

